# Wow - Linaro + CM10 = Awesome!



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

These are the highest benchmarks I have ever gotten on an Android device:

CM10 - 12/3 build with linaro optimizations and 12-5 of kt747 and 10-11 GAPPS overclocked to 2106mhz stable and cool:



















I just thought I'd share. This phone not only does well on benchmarking, it is the fastest I've ever used in day to day use.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

How does one get these optimizations? Are they part of that CM build, the kernel, or both?

Also, where did you get a new version of kt747? I have the 11-13 version but I haven't seen any new ones since.


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> These are the highest benchmarks I have ever gotten on an Android device:
> 
> CM10 - 12/3 build with linaro optimizations and 12-5 of kt747 and 10-11 GAPPS overclocked to 2106mhz stable and cool
> 
> ...


That's impressive. I'm running cleanrom 5 and never used that bench tool, so I downloaded it and heres a few screens.
I may have to try your setup. Can you explain what's really diff between cm10 and cm10 qirh linaro. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you send me the link k to both rom and gapps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have found the ROM, the gapps, and the kernel. I was able to install the ROM with the gapps, but when I went to install the kernel and restart the phone I got a black screen with only the menu and back keys lit up and nothing on the screen. Any help?

The ROM is located over at xda for those who don't know.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

aerovan's linaro built CM10 isn't compatible with other kernels, one of the reasons i didn't install it yet


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> aerovan's linaro built CM10 isn't compatible with other kernels, one of the reasons i didn't install it yet


So then how did luv2increase do it? That's the only linaro cm10 I've found.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

OK luv2increase. Its not fair to taunt us with something like this and then not tell us how you did it. Seriously. Come on.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> aerovan's linaro built CM10 isn't compatible with other kernels, one of the reasons i didn't install it yet


You have to use slim beans HW .zip that he made to fix the problem with custom kernels with the latest slim beans 3.1.

I used Kt747 with the latest .54 kernel he released as a test on 12-5.

I then installed the file SlimBean-d2-HWcomposer-msm8960-revert.zip

Then the phone would boot and I over clocked to 2.1ghz via KTWEAKER.

This is the best way to run the Verizon GS3 right now. When they implement Linaro or another Dev implements linaro into preferably AOKP over CM10.1, that will then be the best way to run our phones.

I switched to AOKP 4.2.1 preview build last night and it is pretty good as well but scores horrendously worse in benchmarks than with the setup I ran in this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

This is all on xda?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you luv2increase I really appreciate it. I was able to do this and will run some tests soon.

Okay encountered a problem. After I install the kernel and the other zip, the ktweaker app is not installed and on top of that whenever I try to change the governor to ktoonservative, everything freezes. Nothing seems stable. I'm not sure why.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

KerryWood34 said:


> Thank you luv2increase I really appreciate it. I was able to do this and will run some tests soon.
> 
> Okay encountered a problem. After I install the kernel and the other zip, the ktweaker app is not installed and on top of that whenever I try to change the governor to ktoonservative, everything freezes. Nothing seems stable. I'm not sure why.


Make a backup of Ktweaker with TiB. Come to think of it, I may have had to reinstall via TiB.

Sometimes Ktweaker acts really funny for me. All I do is wipe data for Ktweaker then it works fine again. OnDemand with cfq works best for me. *And disable touchboosters.*



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Was able to duplicate luv2increase's results and possibly surpass them. I won't be running my phone at 2100+MHz 24/7 but its cool to see benchmark results.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

